# Question about texting in Canada



## 38489

Hi all, I have an iPhone and this issue has bugged me for a bit:

Let’s say I manually add a contact, 780-XXX-XXXX
I can text them.

Let’s say, someone else texts my number.
Their number shows up as +1-780-XXX-XXXX
My question is, when I text this number, will it be a “long distance text” since it has the +1 in front? How about calling? Meaning do I need to remove the +1 before adding it to my contacts

I am confused because dialing 1-780-XXX-XXXX on a landline prompts me to remove the 1 as it is a local call. Is it the same on mobile phones?

P.S. I am on the Bell network


----------



## Tech Elementz

BubbleMan said:


> Hi all, I have an iPhone and this issue has bugged me for a bit:
> 
> Let’s say I manually add a contact, 780-XXX-XXXX
> I can text them.
> 
> Let’s say, someone else texts my number.
> Their number shows up as +1-780-XXX-XXXX
> My question is, when I text this number, will it be a “long distance text” since it has the +1 in front? How about calling? Meaning do I need to remove the +1 before adding it to my contacts
> 
> I am confused because dialing 1-780-XXX-XXXX on a landline prompts me to remove the 1 as it is a local call. Is it the same on mobile phones?
> 
> P.S. I am on the Bell network


As long as the area code is in your area, it should not count as a long distance text. The +1 in this case is just added to the Phone Number to identify it as an incoming call, which if you add that number to a contact, it will add the +1 to the number. As you would know, the +1 is not needed to dial any phone number, but just the 10 digits. It's different from the 1-800 numbers, which are toll-free numbers usually used by commercial companies for various reasons, usually for telemarketers and services, etc.


----------



## jhuynh

I store all my contacts with the +1 in front. It's just more convenient... Plus there is no such thing as long distance text at least as long as the number is a canadian number. The only reason the carriers even have something such as US/global text messaging is a cash grab.


----------



## simon

I don't believe there is such a thing as "long distance texting" in Canada from any of the large carriers. I text both my daughters, me in Ontario - them in Quebec and Alberta all the time and I have never received a long distance text charge.

I know there is a international texting charge if you send texts to an international (including US) number or if you send a text while you are in the US to any number.

As for the phone numbers - I store all my numbers in my cell as 1-705-xxx-xxxx, 1-416-xxx-xxxx, 1-613-xxx-xxxx, etc. It can differentiate between local and long distance depending on my phone's location and it has never prompted me to add or remove the +1

PS. I use Bell as well


----------



## Paul82

Bingo there's no such thing as a "long distance" text, I also store most contacts with the plus 1. As long as it is a local call from where you are at the time long distance isn't charged. For those curious the plus one is the country code part of the number... You don't technically need it but if you travel much it's good practice to store contacts with it. I'm not sure if you need it calling two/from the us as they are the same country code, anyone know?


----------



## tommyboy

I don't think the 1 before the number makes a difference since the country code for canada and the US are both 1, if anything the actual local area code is what would make the difference.


----------



## whatiwant

Further to the answers posted here, just an FYI. On telus, koodoo, virgin and resellers texting to anywhere in Canada and the USA is included in a texting plan. I'm guessing that since virgin IS Bell, that it is included in their texting plans as well.


----------



## Snowy

With ROGERS, texting anywhere in Canada is covered under your texting plan.
It IS NOT covered while in the US. You must get a separate plan for that (unless Rogers has changed something in the last couple of months).


----------



## Tech Elementz

jawknee said:


> virgin IS Bell


Virgin is just using their network. They are not necessarily the same. Just like Rogers owns Fido, they are completely two different companies with different plans and services. Then again, it is possible that they include similar texting plans from Bell on Virgin...


----------



## whatiwant

Tech Elementz said:


> Virgin is just using their network. They are not necessarily the same. Just like Rogers owns Fido, they are completely two different companies with different plans and services. Then again, it is possible that they include similar texting plans from Bell on Virgin...


Sorry, Virgin is a reseller of Bell's network. My bad in choice of words.


----------



## Tech Elementz

jawknee said:


> Sorry, Virgin is a reseller of Bell's network. My bad in choice of words.


That's fine. We all learn something everyday.


----------

